# Pocket Hound Bullnose Cleaner/Shaper Tool



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

<P>Was just wondering if any of you have tried this product?</P>
<P> </P>
<P><A href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lDQDYXPMrw">http:www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lDQDYXPMrw</A></P>
<P> </P>
<P><A href="http://www.diversifiedtools.com/hound.html">http://www.diversifiedtools.com/hound.html</A></P>


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

sorry..not sure why the links are not showing up 
they did in the preview


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> Was just wondering if any of you have tried this product?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lDQDYXPMrw
> http://www.diversifiedtools.com/hound.html


Does this fix it?


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

MrWillys said:


> Does this fix it?


 Yup, THANKS MrWillys :thumbup:


----------

